# where to get a rescue GSD in Houston area?



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

i have been thinking about getting a GSD; i have been looking through breeders and finally decided i wouldn't want to go through the puppy training. After reading quite a bit of articles here, rescue does not sound a bad idea. Still have some questions though.

1. how does a rescuer know a GSD is purebred or not?
2. what about the infamous hip problem in GSD if i want a 8 month puppy? Most breeders have hip guarantee. 
3. where in Houston area should I start looking?

someone should compose that myth of rescue into a complete article. what a great resource to educate people.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

1.i know that they can do a DNA test on them. other then that u can mostly tell by looking at them.

2. a rescue is no gaurantee. u could get a very healthy dog or u could get one that has medical issues. im pretty sure that where ever u rescue from will let u know first tho.

3. i have no idea, maybe u could go to petfinder.com and just start doing a search in your area. im sure something will come up


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i just did a search and found this

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.c...&location=77001

a lot to choose from


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

1. how does a rescuer know a GSD is purebred or not?

People that deal primarily with Shepherds (ie, German Shepherd rescues) can tell whether a dog is purebred by looking at the dog. Mixed-breed dogs are usually "given away" by the shape of the ears, body structure, and/or coloring. 

People that don't deal primarily with Shepherds, such as the folks at your local animal control facility, might not recognize a purebred GSD as a purebred GSD. A lot of the time, folks are not aware that Shepherds come in colors other than tan with a black saddle, so a lot of solid black or white GSDs, bi-colors, etc. are listed as "mixed" breed dogs, even if they are not.

2. what about the infamous hip problem in GSD if i want a 8 month puppy? Most breeders have hip guarantee.

The infamous hip problem is not as prevalent in Shepherds as many people think. While there's definitely hip issues in the breed - as in all large breed dogs - they are not as common in GSDs as most people assume. If you look at the OFA database, you will see a comparison of the breeds. GSDs actually rank below Labradors!

That said, hip issues have a wide range of severity. There are dogs who have them and never show any symptoms, and there are dogs with mild issues that show symptoms. 

While breeders have a warranty of some sort, it's no guarantee that your puppy will have good hips. It simply means, if by x amount of time your pup has been found to have bad hips (usually by 2 independent veterinarians), then they will offer a partial refund or another puppy. Hip guarantee does not equal the puppy will have good hips.

3. where in Houston area should I start looking?

Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue
http://www.ghgsdr.org/


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

I checked out the ghgsdr's policy. It looks more difficult than adopting a human baby. 

Veterinary reference, personal reference, fenced yard, home visit etc. which I qualify none of them since i have never owned a pet in USA, nor do I appreciate strange people coming to my home. 

While I do appreciate what they are doing, especially, most of them are volunteers, and I do understand they want to find a good home for their dog, this seems to be way too much. On what level the privacy of the owner is protected?

This pretty much leaves me two options: animal shelters or breeders. 

Probably i can ask them if they would like to see that i spend $1000+ to get a puppy than adopt one of theirs. Aren't they the same dogs?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Any reputable rescue is going to ask for references and a home visit. If you do not like this, then yes, your only options are adopting from a shelter or purchasing from a breeder.

Please understand that rescues spend a lot of time, money, and effort rescuing these animals. Most come from either kill shelters or abuse/neglect situation. We do not want the animals that we rescue to end up back in the same situation that we saved them from.

Also, to many of us our rescues (and personal pets for that matter) are just as important as a human child and yes I would think that the process for adopting one would be similiar. I just wish that most breeders would take the same kind of effort as rescues do when placing one of their dogs. Some breeders do and my hats off to them, but many of the breeders that I have had experience with do not.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Like I said, aren't they the same dogs? What's the difference does it make if I say to you that you either let me adopt what you have or I'll get a puppy from a breeder. 

Either way, the dog would end up:
a. living a happy life, or
b. being abused and abandoned.

A dog from rescue service or a breeder, it's the same dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, it makes a difference to me because I don't want $ to go to people who are keeping dogs in poor conditions, breeding females heat after heat just to make a few bucks, creating more and more GSDs when there are already tons of them out there. I would prefer that people either adopt or buy from a truly reputable breeder - who is going to ask a lot of the same questions as a reputable rescue group. The people who let you have any puppy you want, no questions asked, are sort of by definition the people that don't care much what happens to that puppy. Those aren't the people that we want to encourage to breed more dogs. 

As far as it being the same dog - yes, all the dogs in rescue originally came from breeders. However, the dogs in my care are individuals and are very special to me. I have spent a lot of money caring for them, I have spent a lot of time working with them. I want them all to go to wonderful homes. The only way I can know if a home is wonderful or not is via reference checks, home visits, and asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

If you wanted to adopt from my rescue and you told me "either let me adopt what you have or I'll get a puppy from a breeder," I would flat out tell you have a nice day and I hope you find what you are looking for. 

If someone expects me to just hand one of my dogs over without any information about them, then they are sadly mistaken. I and my rescue partner spend a lot of time, money and effort saving these dogs, nursing them back to health, working with any issues they may have and trying to do some basic training all at the same time. I am not going to just hand them over to just any Joe Blow that shows up on my door step. You must first fill out an adoption application, provide references and allow me to conduct a home visit. After all of this, you must sign a contact which basically states that if you do not want the dog for any reason, the dog must be returned to me and if you neglect or abuse the dog, then I have the right to take the dog back.

A "reputable" breeder is not going to hand a dog over to just anyone either. Most good breeders do not breed unless they already have preapproved family's wanting a puppy and yes they have some of the same requirements as reputable rescues.

A Back Yard Breeder on the other had will hand a dog over to anyone that has the right amount of cash. These are also the same kind of breeders that do not provide proper vetting for the puppies and do not screen the parents for any health or temperment problems. 

You have two choices if you do not want to go through a screening process. 1) purchase a dog from a back yard breeder and pray that the dog does not have any temperment or genetic health problems or 2) adopt one from a shelter and work through any temperment or health problems yourself. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're right. It's the exact same dog. The vast, VAST majority of dogs in rescue came from a breeder who didn't ask enough questions, didn't do a home visit, didn't check references, didn't make the buyer sign a contract. . . we're trying not to make the same mistake. We want our rescue dogs to have good homes for the rest of their lives, not end up in a shelter six months from now.

A responsible, reputable breeder is going to do something very similar to what a rescue will do. The only breeder who will give you a pup in exchange for money, no questions asked, is either a backyard breeder or a puppy mill. Good luck with your search.



> Originally Posted By: StupidLike I said, aren't they the same dogs? What's the difference does it make if I say to you that you either let me adopt what you have or I'll get a puppy from a breeder.
> 
> Either way, the dog would end up:
> a. living a happy life, or
> ...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...and to be quite honest, rescues arent trying to be "all in your business" as it seems. their sole agenda is the dogs wellbeing - i've done many home checks and my mission is mainly that the location/address given actually EXISTS, that the yard is properly secured and any other things that are specific to the actual dog they're interested in. aside from all that, the interviewer is basically standing in your entry way or kitchen or wherever asking questions. each rescue and each person at the rescue is a little different regardless of how intimidating they seem on paper or on their website. they just want to know that the dogs care will be continued at the highest level, that he wont be chained up in the backyard all day and night, and that he wont escape and get hit or end up back at the pound.

seriously - when 1 organization is placing 300+ gsd a year - it says alot... first that the types of homes their looking for do in fact exist... and second, that there are that many breeders who arent doing the jobs that they should be.

but anywaaaaaaaay...
to answer your questions;

1 - i will echo the other person who mentioned that when a person has dedicated the amount of time, love and research on a breed - you can pretty much tell from looking if its purebred or not... sometimes its tough, but either those situations are really rare, or the amount of the other breed is so minimal that it doesnt matter. you also have to remember that rescues receive dogs from any and every situations - quite a few of them come in with known histories.

2 - again, i echo everything that historian said. to the average joe - the extreme showline conformations = hip dysplasia... this is in no way true... so in their minds its a "german shepherd thing". most large dogs are prone to it, and if you look at a breed popularity list, the lab is first, gsd second. if you look at a list of breeds most likely to develop HD - its pretty much the same order. personally, after having a dog with severe HD... i plan to have my future rescues x rayed prior to adoption if its permitted. and not because HD is a death sentence, its just inconvenient and i feel after 9+ years with Gia i'll be due for a break

3 - if you feel experienced enough with the breed or know a trainer who can evaluate the dog for you, then by all means just go to the animal shelter. although i found both of my dogs thru shepherd rescues - i felt comfortable enough (i also have a relationship with both rescues) picking them both up straight from the shelter... if you arent comfortable doing this - then it is a great help to have a dog evaluated by multiple gsd people... usually in a home setting... and have you matched to a dog that will fit perfectly into your lifestyle. that is a HUGE advantage of going thru a rescue.

gah... okay... fingers are tired








hope that helped.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote:I want them all to go to wonderful homes. The only way I can know if a home is wonderful or not is via reference checks, home visits, and asking a lot of questions.


I agree 100% with this. I've done home checks for various rescues whereby what the potential adopter claimed on the application was anything but near the truth. I appreciate the time and effort that rescues make to ensure an adoption is for life and not for a whim. Far too many dogs get adopted/bought, only to be "disposed of" of a later date. Ths is the whole goal of rescue - to ensure as much as possible that a dog will find its' _forever home_. No one likes a stranger coming into their home to "assess" them, but again, rescues act in _the best interest of the dog _. Such processes, as cumbersome as they may seem to some, are in place to best ensure a good fit for both the dog and the potential adopter.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StupidVeterinary reference, personal reference, fenced yard, home visit etc. which I qualify none of them since i have never owned a pet in USA, nor do I appreciate strange people coming to my home.
> 
> ::: this seems to be way too much. On what level the privacy of the owner is protected?


I don't run a rescue, but I do help out with one and I have one rescue dog of my own. I too, am a very private person and don't appreciate strangers in my home, either. You and I aren't the only ones either. The rescue people that have responded here have explained why they have rules. They're good rules and in place for good reasons. You must remember, when you apply to a rescue, you are a stranger to them as well. 

I'm a private person, I wanted a rescue dog. In order to get one, I had to follow the rules and I was *happy* to do it. These people are not digging in your underwear drawer or checking out your bank account or anything else that can be considered extremely personal. Mine didn't even open a closet door because that's not why they are visiting. 

Although at first I was surprised to learn all the procedures some rescues abide by, it was a comfort to know that they cared that much that the dogs got good homes. My surprise turned to being very impressed. It's really not as difficult or invasive as you may think, either. So you've never adopted before in the US, I'm sure the rescue isn't going to toss out your application because of that. There's probably lots of people that go to a rescue as first timers. 

If you have a problem w/a strange person coming to your home, ask a friend or relative to spend that 30-60 minutes with you so that you are not alone in the home. Make sure you get ID from the person coming to your door stating they're from the rescue.

It's really *not* as bad as it seems and every rule they have is for a good reason. If you pass, they're not going to hand you a plastic toy. They're going to hand you a living, breathing animal that may have been abandoned, neglected or abused and now needs a good, stable, loving home. Would you hand a dog over to just anyone? If you cannot understand this, then perhaps you should think about it some more. 

If they didn't have rules, I would not consider them to be a good reputable rescue and would not deal with them. I might even make a few phone calls to have someone check them out! 

As one who's rescued and seen some of the heartache and pain these dogs go through, trust me, what rescues do to protect the dogs, in some cases is still not enough.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

I think we should have a sticky that explains what a home visit usually entails and how it really isn't about intruding or checking your sense of style or whatever. 
It's just the following simple question: would you leave your own dogs here?

Is it first of all safe for a dog?
Is the owner of the home indeed ready for a dog? (one of you, I think it was Jean, said that once her dog wasn't even let in the house at the HV check because dogs shed?)
What type of dog would fit in this particular home best?
Also, this is the time when I ask what preferences people have when looking for a dog, so we can talk about it and can make a good match for all involved.
People can ask questions about the adoption process, the breed, anything.

I did many HVs...and I can honestly say I never had to flat out refuse anyone. It really is a great opportunity to communicate and try to work out a solution that all will be happy about. Dogs and humans on both ends alike.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Just one more thing.. about why HVs are good. I belong to another forum and one of the ladies there had similar opinions like you; that rescues are really just WAY over the top, so they went to a shelter. And the first one refused to give them the dog they wanted because they had 4 kids, ages 2 to 15. So what did they do? went to another one and lied that they did not have any kids. They got the dog. She was proud. And I was dumbfounded. I mean how irresponsible is that? It might have been that the dog they wanted hated kids and could have injured them... The one they got turned out to be a OK... But can you imagine what could have happened? Wouldn't they have been better of if they are honest and get a dog that would be tried and tested to be a good fit?

Really, we just want to see you and your home from a DOG'S point of view, not there to judge anything else.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldn't have problem if:
1. My home address goes on nowhere in their records. they can have my mailing address.
2. Whoever visits my home allows me to visit their home first with me keeping a copy of their driver's license and social security number.

Otherwise, I would just spend $1500-2000 or get one from shelter; however, just one less dog gets rescued.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Otherwise, I would just spend $1500-2000 or get one from shelter; however, just one less dog gets rescued.


If saving a dog's life and getting a terrific, fully vetted, pet for a relatively low price is something you want to do - great!







If it's not, don't.









Rescues have their policies for a reason. If you don't trust them to execute their policies in a respectful and responsible manner, then don't get a dog from a rescue. You're right - one fewer life will be saved. So I guess you need to decide what your priorities are. Desire to avoid a home visit versus saving a life. Your call.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Not my call. their call. 

I'll talk to them and see if i can avoid a house visit. If not and they are not willing to provide me their employee's SSN, well, I'll take a different route and they just miss a great chance to rescue a life. 

Certainly wouldn't be on my conscience. *smile. Money is not an issue here as you can see I am not trying to save money here.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Rescue dogs are not for everyone, and dogs are not for everyone. 
It sounds like you don't even have the time for a puppy/dog.
You should do whatever you feel comfortable with. Based on your posts you probably should not go with a rescue - the volunteers in rescue probably prefer not to deal in their "free" time with someone who is going to be nasty or confrontational about the process.
There are no "employees" in the rescue, those people volunteer their time to help the dogs. 
Good for you to have all that money, why can't you afford a pet sitter to let the dog out then?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Not my call. their call.
> 
> I'll talk to them and see if i can avoid a house visit. If not and they are not willing to provide me their employee's SSN, well, I'll take a different route and they just miss a great chance to rescue a life.
> 
> Certainly wouldn't be on my conscience. *smile. Money is not an issue here.


What employees would those be exactly?







I don't know any rescues who have them. We're all volunteers. 

I'm sorry but you're mistaken - it's your call. It's not up to a rescue group to cut corners on responsible placement so that someone will adopt instead of buy. People who are serious about saving a life do so! We can educate, we can inform, we can spread the word about all the great dogs in need, but we're not here to force anyone to adopt. Those that don't want to go through the hoops of rescue can always go to a shelter and save a life that way. 

We want to adopt to people who want to help dogs.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

First off there is no way I am giving a total stranger my SSN and copy of my driver's license. In today's day and age that is about all you need for identity theft. I would be happy to show my license for identification and you are more than welcome to come to my home, but I do not give out my SSN unless it is for employement purposes.

"Certainly wouldn't be on my conscience." This is the whole point of rescue. Every dog that a rescue adopts out stays on the rescue person's conscience. We are the ones that have to sleep at night when we find out that one of our dogs that has been adopted out is being neglect, abused, or worse dumped in a shelter and killed. 

It has become very clear that you have no desire to work with a reputable rescue and most reputable breeders would probably not allow you to purchase one of their puppies without some basic information and reference check.

I suggest you adopt a dog from the shelter and spend your own money and time working through any health or temperment problems that he/she may have. 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i just let a cable guy in my house yesterday - now that i think about it, i probably should have asked to visit his house first.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If somebody came with these ideas, tone and attitude to our rescue, we would probably respectfully not respond. Saves time for everyone.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: just let a cable guy in my house yesterday - now that i think about it, i probably should have asked to visit his house first.












I know! And just the other day I had to fill out a form at the doctor's office but the nurse didn't fill one out with her information for me. Messed up!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_Otherwise, I would just spend $1500-2000 or get one from shelter; *however, just one less dog gets rescued.*_

Hi Stupid,

I'd like to clear something up for you and anyone else who is misinformed.

Most rescues don't bring dogs in based on prospective adopters who are standing by anxiously waiting for a dog. It doesn't work that way. For instance, irregardless if you were an approved adopter for my rescue, we are still going to proceed with bringing dogs into our rescue not as long as we have enough adopters, but rather as long as we have enough FOSTER homes. There won't be one less dog saved in my or most rescues because you or anyone else decided to search elsewhere.

Your tone indicates to me that you feel you would be doing the rescue or the rescued dog 'a favor' by adopting. Let me reassure you that we have more adopters than we can accommodate, again because we don't have enough foster homes. In fact, although it's rare, I've seen approved adopters on standby wait up to a year waiting for the right match. 

The other point I'd like to make is that we, and most rescues, don't operate as a business, we operate as a family. This means that once a dog comes into our rescue, they become royalty. They are no longer sitting at a curbside holding a cup hoping any joe schmo will come along and drop in a kibble. They now have lots of aunts and uncles advocating for their best interest, including foster families who love them, and teach them, and feed them; buddies who supply them with comfy beds and squeaky toys; coordinators who oversee any special behavior or medical needs; and ultimately, the volunteer coordinator who works diligently to accomodate approved adopters with their dream dogs. 

I know that it must be difficult for rescue newbies to understand WHY we are so diligent when it comes to the adoption approval process, including homechecks and references, but the bottom line is this. Once a dog comes into rescue, his future is secured with us, until death do us part. There is a HUGE investment in our dogs as it's extremely labor intensive, time intensive (and don't forget we're talking about ALL VOLUNTEERS), and sometimes financially intensive, with resources purely from donations. We need to do everything in our power to insure both the safety and well-being of our dogs, even if that means we lose potential adopters because they can't handle an interview and assessment of the home where the dog will be living. But again, let me reiterate, one less adopter will NOT equal one less dog saved, but it 'may' mean a creme of the crop pool of adopters who are worthy of a rescue dog. Not such a bad deal for a dog who was once a peasant. 

And finally, I'd like to show you something. Every year at this time we have a Christmas tree on our website. There you will find heartfelt messages from rescue members and grateful new families of our dogs. Every one of these families gladly went through the adoption process that you are struggling with. If you asked them how they felt about it, they will often tell you that the privilege was all theirs. This is our rescue FAMILY: 

http://gsrne.org/

Thank-you for listening and keeping an open mind about everything. If your heart is in saving a dog but you can't consider a homecheck with a rescue because you feel too vulnerable (you have lots of company, rescues are not for everyone), and when you are ready for the responsibility of a dog, perhaps from a shelter or private adopter, I wish both of you well.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Actually, it's not funny. You guys are just being ignorant. I would suggest that you read and do some research before commenting on privacy issues and its implication just like what I am doing research on getting a dog.




> Originally Posted By: pupresq
> 
> 
> > Quote: just let a cable guy in my house yesterday - now that i think about it, i probably should have asked to visit his house first.
> ...


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Certainly wouldn't be on my conscience. *smile. Money is not an issue here as you can see I am not trying to save money here.


Perhaps I am mistaken and please feel free to correct me if I am wrong but did you not post in another thread only recently that paying a dogwalker since you would be away from home for 12-13 hours/day was not an option due to finances? I am truly getting confused now


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This seems to be about two busy professionals away for 12-13 hours a day for work and careers picking their priorities as to how to spend their money - and obviously a dog walker is not in it. When Stupid comes to the rescue site and braggs about his money to antagonize rescues, the purpose is to rub it in what a good, wealthy home they are losing out on and to make an impression. Obviously, even when someone is willing to spend thousands of dollars on a dog out of spite, it does not mean that they will do the same for the dog's care when there is noone to impress. At least this is what I am reading from Stupid's posts on different therads.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rescuers don't want your credit card number, your social security number, or your driver's license number. They want your phone number so they can call you, and your address so they can make sure you're not a puppy mill, canine clearinghouse, animal hoarder, or dogfighting ring. Nobody has ever had their identity stolen through a reputable dog rescue. 




> Originally Posted By: StupidActually, it's not funny. You guys are just being ignorant. I would suggest that you read and do some research before commenting on privacy issues and its implication just like what I am doing research on getting a dog.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Paying a dogwalker is out of the question because of privacy. Plus i see that as unnecessary expense which i'll try to find ways to work around.

There's nothing to brag about. Not my intention. If i must choose between $2000 and my privacy, I choose privacy. I do not let any stranger come to my home, but i'll work with them to see if there's alternative.

I do understand rescue volunteer's best intention, but I don't quite understand their goal. 



> Originally Posted By: Nicole L
> Perhaps I am mistaken and please feel free to correct me if I am wrong but did you not post in another thread only recently that paying a dogwalker since you would be away from home for 12-13 hours/day was not an option due to finances? I am truly getting confused now


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whether you go through reputable rescue, or reputable breeder, they are going to ask questions that one might consider an invasion of privacy-I guess. 

But for either of those two parties, the most important thing to them is the life-the whole life-of the animal that they are responsible for either saving or creating. 

A dog alone for 12-13 hours a day, without a break, you will definitely find someone who, for the money, will go along with that. That doesn't mean that is the best thing for a dog-just that you can pay for anything if you want it. I hope your workaround for that time is one that is in the interest of the dog. Not your privacy or pocket. 

That is all that anyone on these threads is trying to say-that from a breeder or rescue point of view, they want people to want what is best for the dog. And that might include some discomfort on our part at times. 

Because, like a kid, once we take the responsibility for a dog, it's no longer about us anymore. 

It's a good feeling!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

[Removed by Admin]


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I don't quite understand their goal.


To place previously unwanted dogs (and cats) in loving and responsible homes that will take good care of them for the rest of their lives. And the only way to find out if an applicant is likely to provide that sort of home is by doing reference checks and home visits.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: StupidI do not let any stranger come to my home...










You've never needed an appliance serviced? Had cable or satellite TV? Had any repairs or upgrades done to your house? 

I really don't get what this has to do with privacy. I could see if a woman living alone were concerned about her safety, but having a friend, neighbor or family member over during the home visit should take care of that. I like my privacy too, but this seems to go way beyond that.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN....Because, like a kid, once we take the responsibility for a dog, it's no longer about us anymore.


Thought this was worth repeating.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I would like to throw in my .2 cents. You don't simply buy a adult rescue GSD. That simple. A GSD, be it puppy or adult is not meant to be left for 8, 10, or 12 hours alone, although alot of us do it, but we do try to do something about it to make ammends( go home on lunch, hire a walker, or do what I do, bring them to work). That simple. A GSD is very much of a commitment, more that it sounds like you are willing to put out, so I am going to cut to the chase. I do not mean any offense by saying this, but wouldn't something like a turtle, or a goldfish be more your type of pet? Seriously, I would reconsider getting a dog at this point, because it is a life changing situation. I like to travel, and I did not want my dogs to suffer for that desire, so I went and bought a motorhome this summer, so we can all travel together, so on that end, it is expensive, too. I do applaud your desire to aquire a GSD, because in the right situation, you cannot beat them as a companion, but it is heartbreaking to see them in a bad situation, and it is one of the reasons rescues are so protective of them. And I do not blame them one bit.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StupidPaying a dogwalker is out of the question <u>because of privacy.</u>


except thats not what you initially said...



> Originally Posted By: Stupidno, we cannot afford a dog walker.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Stupid, I guess right now what comes to my mind most after reading all your posts is:

What is it about having a dog that appeals to you? I believe I posed this question in your other topic thread. It is not only a matter of what a dog can offer us, but rather (and more importantly in my eyes) what we can offer a dog....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Veterinary reference, personal reference, fenced yard, home visit etc. which I qualify none of them since i have never owned a pet in USA, nor do I appreciate strange people coming to my home.


Those are quite standard when it comes to adopting a dog, whether you are getting a dog from a rescue, a breeder, or a shelter.

ALL reputable rescues will require vet reference (of course, if you have not owned any animals before, just tell them!), personal reference, and home visit. Most, but not all, require a fenced in yard.

ALL reputable breeders will require the same, if not more (!) information from you as a reputable rescue. The only "breeders" who will not ask that amount of questions and require that amount of information and references are people with "oops" litters and backyard breeders selling puppies for a buck. 

ALL shelters will ask, at a minimum, for your home address and phone number (with proof of address in form of your driver's license or a utility bill), and most ask for veterinary reference. Some Humane Societies and shelters require a fenced yard and home check, too.



> Quote:I wouldn't have problem if:
> 1. My home address goes on nowhere in their records. they can have my mailing address.
> 2. Whoever visits my home allows me to visit their home first with me keeping a copy of their driver's license and social security number.


Regarding #2, no rescue will ever ask you for a copy of your driver's license or your social security number. So why would you ask a rescue volunteer coming to do a home check to give you this information? Most SHELTERS do, however, require that you have a valid driver's license in order to adopt.

Regarding #1, no rescue, breeder, or shelter will allow you to adopt a dog unless you can provide a valid street address - not a mailing PO Box. 



> Quote:Actually, it's not funny. You guys are just being ignorant. I would suggest that you read and do some research before commenting on privacy issues and its implication just like what I am doing research on getting a dog.


There's such a thing as being seriously concerned about one's privacy and protecting it accordingly, and then there's such a thing as being overly paranoid. You come across as the latter. Personally, this raises a lot of suspicion. Exactly what is it that you are protecting? Are you in the country illegally? Wanted for a crime? Have weapons on your property that you have no business owning? Building a neo-Nazi compound?

Don't forget, this board logs your IP address. That could be an invasion of your privacy, too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a person's right to be obsessed with their privacy, however this does not mean that the rest of the world has to tiptoe around them. Stupid, if you don't like the rules, too bad, you'll have to go elsewhere. It is not like rescues are going to run after difficult individuals to beg them.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianPersonally, this raises a lot of suspicion. Exactly what is it that you are protecting? Are you in the country illegally? Wanted for a crime? Have weapons on your property that you have no business owning? Building a neo-Nazi compound?










Now THAT was good! This thread needed a bit of lightening up. 

Really, Stupid, if this isn't what you are willing to do, then don't.














But just so you know, nobody volunteers for a dog rescue so we can sneak into strangers' homes and steal their identity. There are much better ways to do that I'm sure, that does not entail giving up plenty of free time, and having muddy pawprints all over your life, sofas, and heart.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

You know if you don't want to comply with a rescue's requirement, big deal, don't. I can understand that, I don't understand your attempt to needle or guilt trip them.

Unless this is just fun for you for some reason.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Really happy about this!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

A true win-win. We want pictures!!!! 
Actually, if you are decent with a camera, that is a huge plus for the dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> A true win-win. We want pictures!!!!
> Actually, if you are decent with a camera, that is a huge plus for the dogs.


Very true. Our rescue has a person who does "doggie glamour shots" and the dogs that get her photos consistently get more interest and get adopted sooner than the ones who don't.


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Please do some research before you start to blab about privacy. [Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]



> Originally Posted By: AndreaG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HistorianPersonally, this raises a lot of suspicion. Exactly what is it that you are protecting? Are you in the country illegally? Wanted for a crime? Have weapons on your property that you have no business owning? Building a neo-Nazi compound?
> ...


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

Historian, I did read through your homepage http://abbyk9.blogspot.com/

Great information!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is op really [Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger]??? or someone else??? this thread feels kinda trollish to me. i could be wrong though.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Historian, I did read through your homepage http://abbyk9.blogspot.com/
> 
> Great information!!!


Thank you very much!







Glad you found it to be helpful!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whoa, historian, your blog info on jolindy is awsome!


----------



## Stupid (Dec 11, 2008)

I really hope you finish your "Getting a dog" article!!!



> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:Historian, I did read through your homepage http://abbyk9.blogspot.com/
> ...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I really hope you finish your "Getting a dog" article!!!


I will, I'm just behind in posting to the blog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Stupid,

I just logged on and saw you sent me a message about where I got my GSD and how they deal in hot weather. 

First let me tell you, I am a volunteer with the Greater Houston GSD rescue. I am on the intake committee and I am one of the people that does reference checks and home visits. GHGSDR is also where I got my gorgeous shepherd from.

From reading this thread and your responses to everyone, it seems like you just aren't getting it or comprehending the point of rescue and saving a dog's life. I will be keeping this thread handy in the event that you do apply to adopt from our rescue, or through Austin German Shepherd rescue as I am a volunteer with them also.

Wish things were different!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Edit: I meant to say adoptions committee..however, I am also on the intake committee and regularly pull abused and abandoned GSDs out of shelters. Believe me, I am not concerned with what you are having for dinner, or if your bed is made or not..I am solely concerned with the welfare of the dogs we have saved who have been to **** and back. We are here to protect them and make sure they do not get put back in unfavorable situations.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I actually wanted to mention that there is probably someone from the rescue in question reading this thread. With the information in this and the other thread most rescues would probably decline the applicant (ours definitely would).


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I am glad I lurked his forum posts before responding to the PM.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsor through Austin German Shepherd rescue as I am a volunteer with them also.


Hey, I'm with AGSDR too. . . .









Do I know you?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StupidI wouldn't have problem if:
> 1. My home address goes on nowhere in their records. they can have my mailing address.
> 2. Whoever visits my home allows me to visit their home first with me keeping a copy of their driver's license and social security number.
> 
> Otherwise, I would just spend $1500-2000 or get one from shelter; however, just one less dog gets rescued.


I've been trying to be nice and tactful, but no more. Stupid, your hoity toity attitude needs some major adjustments and it's managed to make me pretty darn angry. 

I may be wrong, but I don't think a rescue gives a hoot about your soc sec #, I don't believe providing one is a pre-requisite to adopting. If you think you can protect it 100%, you're crazy. There is no such thing as a truly 100% protected SS number, doesn't matter who you are or how much money you have - you are NOT 100% protected no matter what you do. Yes, you can choose who you're going to provide it to but apparently you have not considered how many documents throughout your lifetime you've put that number on. Some states even use it for a driver's license number. 

If I were running a rescue, I would NOT adopt a dog to you with or without a home visit. People have respectfully and fully tried to explain that to you and why it's important and you apparently just don't get it. I was originally trying to give you the benefit of the doubt but even after it's been explained several times in several different ways, your continued attitude suggests to me more than anything else that you're trying to hide something, not that you're uncomfortable with someone you don't know coming to your house. 

Who the heck are you to expect that any rescue should make exceptions to their rules for you? Why are you better than anyone else and why do you feel that by flying a "I'll just go buy one if you won't do it the way I want it done" in the rescue's faces that's supposed to intimidate them into adopting a dog to you? In case you haven't figured this much out, the rescues care about the DOG, intimidations aren't going to work. Dogs are living, breathing, loving creatures. Many have been through **** and they more than deserve to wind up in loving homes. I get the definite feeling that there isn't much love or warmth at your house.

People with snotty, superior attitudes like yours are also the kind that even though there is no such thing, have kids that can do no wrong. People with money and your spoiled rotten attitude I have no use for. There are people out there losing their houses, their jobs, having to turn their beloved pets over to rescues because they can't feed them any more and the list goes on. You have the gall to come here and flaunt that you have money, and because you do, you expect a rescue will bend their rules for you? I feel sorry for any dog that winds up in your care. It's not going to find a loving home, but instead will be nothing more than a trophy.


----------



## Njgray21 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just started reading this thread. I'm a little amazed at all the contridictions Stupid has made in both threads. I commend you for doing your homework and looking into rescue but come on are you related to Michael Jackson that you are that protective of your privacy. I have adopted all of my dogs with the exception of the newest from a GSD rescue group in Central Texas. I can guarantee you, you would not get a dog from them without a home check. I won't explain why because that has already been explained and you still don't seem to get it. No reputable rescue will give you a dog without a home check. Just as you seem to want to protect your privacy, rescuers want to protect the dogs. The dogs have already been through a rough time so the last thing they want to do is send them off for more abuse. Just because you write something on an application doesn't make it true. Are you naive enough to believe that everyone tells the truth? Without authenicating the information you provide, a rescuer would be irresponsible to give you an animal.


----------



## Njgray21 (Dec 9, 2008)

Stupid,

You also made the comment about having the rescue fill out an application. While I think filling out an actual application is a bit over the top and the spirit behind that comment was one of sarcasm and if you do it to me I will do it to you, you as the adopter have every right to check out the reputation of a rescue before adopting. Just as there are plenty of bad adopters there are also some bad rescues that take away from the ones that actually do care. Ask the rescue where they get their dogs from, are the dogs vet checked, how do they screen adopters, what happens if for some reason an adopter cannot keep a dog (although if rescue was thorough that would be rare but it does happen), is the group there to help you work through any behavioral problems that arise, what happens to the dogs that don't get adopted, maybe get references yourself from previous adopters. Although most groups are reputable rescues there are some that adopt out sick animals or send them to homes that are not appropriate for the animal. 

Research needs to be done on both sides!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can we please kill this thread?


----------

